# Problème de synchro Photos iCloud



## TonyT (19 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,
Comme bous pouvez le voir sur la photo ci-dessous, mon téléphone m'agfiche que j'ai 3 photos alors que je n'en vois aucune (je viens de les supprimer de mon telephone et de l'app Photos de mon MBA, car les photos de l'iPhone ne remontaient plus sur iCloud)








Dans les réglages, j'obtiens ceci :








316 Mo avant de prendre la capture d'ecran, 316,6 apres l'avoir prise. Je pense qu'il y a jn truc qui coince dans ces 316 Mo, puisque ça devrait être à 0 Mo si j'ai 0 photos et videos...

Idem, je ne sais pas d'où sortent ces 3 photos invisibles de la première capture d'ecran...

Auriez-vous des idées ? Merci d'avance !


----------

